# 16:9 auf 4:3 umstellen



## enricoo (20. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich denke ihr könnt mir sicher helfen. Am Pc bin ich nicht erfahren.

Ich möchte das 16:9 Format auf 4:3 umstellen, damit ich quasi zwei schwarze Balken rechts und links in Battlefield 3 habe. In Windows 7 muss man es irgendwo einstellen können.

Warum ich das machen will? Um im competitive Bereich in Battlefield 3 konkurenzfähig zu sein. Viele gute Spieler spielen auf 4:3(800*600).

Danke schon mal.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. August 2013)

Ich habe zwar das Spiel nicht, aber in den Optionen lässt sich sicher die Auflösung einstellen, wo es sicher auch 4:3 Auflösungen aufgelistet werden.
Wenn dies nicht funktioniert, was ich eher für unwahrscheinlich halte, liste doch mal deinen Grafikkarten-Hersteller (Nvidia, Amd oder Intel) auf, damit wir dir eine schnellere anleitung geben können.


----------



## enricoo (20. August 2013)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 

habe mich vorhin wahrscheinlich undeutlich ausgedrückt. :S

wenn ich im Spiel die Auflösung auf 800*600 setze, wird das Bild über den ganzen Bildschirm logischerweise gezogen. Dadurch wird es sehr unscharf. Ich möchte ,dass das Bild auf das 800*600 Format sich einstellt, kleiner wird und scharf bleibt.

habe ne nvidea gtx660ti


----------



## Monsjo (20. August 2013)

enricoo schrieb:


> Um im competitive Bereich in Battlefield 3 konkurenzfähig zu sein. Viele gute Spieler spielen auf 4:3(800*600).


 Also, wenn ich ein Pro wäre, würde ich bestimmt auf einen Großteil meines FOV verzichten. 
Das ist ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. August 2013)

Aha, also wird das Bild gestreckt, egal welches Auflösungsformat du wählst, okay, gehe in den Nvidia Treiber und ändere auf "Seitenverhältnis" unter "Desktop-Größe und Position anpassen", bei dir ist es wahrscheinlich auf Vollbild gestellt.


----------



## enricoo (20. August 2013)

hat leider nichts gebracht. ich schätze das mein monitor nur 1920*1080 hergibt. das wäre ärgerlich -.-


----------



## Der Maniac (20. August 2013)

Im NV- Treiber gibt es irgendwo Skalierungsoptionen, da kannst du einstellen, ob die Grafikkarte das machen soll oder der Monitor oder gar nicht. Da mal alles ausprobieren! Und vergiss nicht, das dein Monitor auch ein Skalierungssystem besitzt, das musst du auch abschalten! Über das OSD des Monitors natürlich...


----------



## enricoo (20. August 2013)

habe in den Systemsteuerung/Skalieroptionen von nvida alle Varianten probiert und nichts hat sich verändert. Im Untermenü von meinem Monitormenü gibt es einen rechteckigen Kasten der OSD heißt. Dort gibt es bei mir drei Möglichkeiten mit den folgenden Werten: hPosition 50/vPostion 50/OSD Dauer 10. Ich kann dort nichts ausstellen.


----------



## OctoCore (20. August 2013)

Lol... dein Monitor-OSD bietet mit Sicherheit mehr Optionen, denn was du da beschreibst, sieht nur nach der Einstellung des OSD-"Kästchens" selbst aus (Position und Dauer). Schau mal in die Anleitung des Monitors.

Aber es reicht auch über die Grafikkarte - „Nvidia-Skalierung mit festem Seitenverhältnis verwenden“ erledigt das. Wenn man dann die Auflösung auf z.B. 1280x1024 oder 1024x768 stellt, sieht man auch brav die schwarzen Flächen links und rechts und hat keine verzerrte Darstellung.


----------



## imischek (20. August 2013)

was soll das bringen das sichtfeld zu verkleinern um pro zu sein ? völlig sinnfrei
grafik runterschrauben um blendeffekte zu verringern zb macht sinn
grafik runterschrauben für mehr fps macht sinn
grafik/texturen runterschrauben um bewegungen im spiel früher zu erkennen macht sinn
bewegungsunschärfe ausmachen macht sinn
am konntrast/helligkeit rumspieln macht sinn
af auf 16fach macht sinn
fov hochstellen auf ein eträgliches maß macht sinn
framelimiter oder eventuell vsync anmachen macht sinn wegen tearing/inputlag und mausempfinden 
auf 800*600 zocken an einem 16:9 /16:10 monitor ist sowas von sinnfrei ausser du zockst b3 auf einer geforce 256 .)


----------



## NerdFlanders (20. August 2013)

Ich bezweifle ebenfalls sehr stark den Sinn dieser Maßnahme.

Hast du dafür eine Quelle?

Wie heißt du im Battlelog?

@imischek: vSync aus. Besser Tearing als Verzögerung


----------



## enricoo (20. August 2013)

im OSD kann ich nur das Bildformat von Vollbild auf Aspect stellen. Haben vielleicht die Einstellungen "ACM" und "DDC/CI" irgendwas mit dem Seitenverhältnis zu tun? 

Ich kann egal welche Auflösung bei der nvidea Skalierung einstellen, es bleibt nur auf 1920*1080 und schwarze Balken erscheinen auch nicht.


hier ist beispielsweiße ein progamer der auf einem 17 zoll Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 800*600 und einem Format von 4:3 spielt, sonst hätte er keine schwarzen Balken an den Seiten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt6ZwR3X-K0

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/forum/threadview/2832654348365416711/


----------



## Der Maniac (20. August 2013)

Stell einfach mal dran rum an den Einstellungen, aber am sinnvollsten erscheint mir die Option von Vollbild nach Aspect umzustellen, natürlich nur in Kombination mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen vom NV-Treiber. 

Im OSD kannst du rumstellen was du lustig bist, kaputt machen kannst du da nichts! Ich hab auch 4 Acermonitore hier stehen :p


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. August 2013)

enricoo schrieb:


> Warum ich das machen will? Um im competitive Bereich in Battlefield 3 konkurenzfähig zu sein. Viele gute Spieler spielen auf 4:3(800*600).


 
Auch wenn man in BF3 die Minimap hat macht es eigentlich keinen Sinn den Vorteil des größeren seitlichen Sichtbereichs aufzugeben - schon gar nicht für Profis.

Auch sieht man in BF3 mit einer Auflösung von 800x600 fast nur noch "Matsch". Ein Erkennen der Gegnerim Schatten oder auf Distanz - sofern sie nicht gespottet sind - ist dann fast unmöglich (selber ausprobiert ).

Alle BF3-Cracks die ich kenne - privat oder im Netz - spielen nur mehr mit 16:10 oder 16:9 Schirmen.
Wenn einer davon für 1920x1080 oder 1920x1200 nicht die nötige GPU-Power hat dann wird auf 1280x800 oder 1280x720 runtergeregelt.

Aber 800x600 in 4:3  hab ich seit UT, Quake 3 oder CS-Zeiten nicht mehr gesehen


----------

